# Aufmachung Der Seite



## slimenator (26. August 2006)

Die Seite ist viel zu hell gestaltet meiner Meinung nach. Deswegen wollt ich mal ne Umfrage starten ob Ihr 
auch so denkt. Auch das Logo wirkt eher wie BILD Online.

Gruß slime


----------



## Nerf (26. August 2006)

die alte seite hat mich auch besser gefallen, hat paar neue tolle features, aber die alte blasc seite sah besser aus. außerdem ist es viel zu umständlich mittlerweile anch einem bestimmten character zu suchen


----------



## ephase (26. August 2006)

Also ich find es super so,  wirkt doch direkt viel freundlicher alles.
Und die Übersicht hat sich dadurch auch verbessert meiner Meinung nach.

Also ich finde die Seite so wie sie jetzt ist ziemlich perfekt...

Und die Frage zur Abstimmung hätte man auch etwas neutraler gestalten können...


----------



## Ignatz (27. August 2006)

buffed.de ist von der Optik her untypisch für eine Fantasy-Communitiy-Seite. Gefällt mir nicht. Es gibt soooo viele Beispiele im Netz...warum muß es in der Aufmachung einer Pseudo-Computerhilfe-Forum sein?

Also: mehr Fantasy im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes rein! die ehemalige Blasc-Seite war optisch gesehen auch nicht das Nonplusultra, aber bei weitem besser als dieses Machwerk.


----------



## Jockel (29. August 2006)

Fantasie kann man im Spiel an den Tag bringen.........ein Forum sollte klar lesbar und übersichtlich strukturiert sein.

Also Daumen hoch für buffed.de  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hain (2. September 2006)

Bitte Bitte laßt diese Seite in dem aktuellen recht hellen Stil.

So kann man sie auch mal von der Arbeit aus ansurfen ohne das jemand 10 meter entfernt direkt weiß, dass es nicht dienstliches sein kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Endlich! habe ich mal eine Seite gefunden, wo im Forum was los ist und die alle Infos zum Thema wow zentral speichert.


----------



## Rascal (5. September 2006)

slimenator schrieb:


> Auch das Logo wirkt eher wie BILD Online.


Sowas von /signed xD


----------



## B3N (5. September 2006)

Um hier ein wenig Licht ins Dunkle zu bringen, die Seite wird erstmal definitiv so bleiben, dass einzige was wir anbieten werden und woran wir grad arbeiten, ist die Möglichkeit, auf Wunsch den Farbstil zu wechseln.


----------



## Y0sh1. (5. September 2006)

Ich fande das alte Design von Blasc ehrlichgesagt sehr sehr billig und finde das jetzige viel besser. So kommt Blasc bzw. endlich ma in den Flare einer ONLINE ZEITSCHRIFT für MMORPGS von dene es nun auch nicht allzu viele GUTE und auch DEUTSCHE gibt. Daher finde ich Blasc jetz um einiges besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eries (6. September 2006)

Für meinen Geschmack ist die Startseite zu schrill und überladen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich http://www.buffed.de/ eingebe, dann will ich bestimmte Informationen und nicht einen Orientalischen Jahrmarkt. 
Wenn ich Infos über bestimmte - auch für mich interessante - Spiele haben nöchte, dann gehe ich auf die von mir bevorzugten Seiten.


----------

